# Glass: Dreharbeiten zum Sequel von Unbreakable nach siebzehn Jahren gestartet



## Darkmoon76 (3. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Glass: Dreharbeiten zum Sequel von Unbreakable nach siebzehn Jahren gestartet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Glass: Dreharbeiten zum Sequel von Unbreakable nach siebzehn Jahren gestartet*


----------



## combine (3. Oktober 2017)

aus M. Night Shyamalan werd ich nicht schlau
 der pendelt zwischen absolut genialen filmen und absolutem trash 

den helden von unbreakable in splitt in eine schizophrene bestie zu verwandeln.. fragwürdig
es dem zuschauer am ende mit bruce willis als vintage geniestreich zu verkaufen: genial

ich kann mir trotzdem keinen reim drauf machen, kommt mir so vor als würde er die ideen klauen einige seiner filme passen einfach nicht in sein schema und wirken wie von einem anderen regisseur
Mit dem prequel will er hundert pro zu seinen alten stärken zurückfinden ob ihm das gelingt bezweifle ich stark denn nochmal so einen guten film wie unbreakable wo man kaum glauben mag das Shyamalan hier mitgewirkt hat zu drehen dürfte mehr als unwahrscheinlich werden. Wenn er sich hier mal nicht total blamiert mit diesem prequel..


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Oktober 2017)

Nach 6th Sense hatte ich mich auf Unbreakable gefreut, fand den damals dann aber ziemlich schwach. Sixth Sense bleibt sein bisher sehr einsames Meisterwerk.


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2017)

@Andreas: 



Spoiler



"Der seit seiner Geburt an Glasknochen leidende Elijah Price findet dies heraus und will sich wie in Comicbüchern als der böse Gegenpart zum "guten" Dunn positionieren."

Ich finde das stimmt so nicht. Er will sich nicht positionieren. Erst am Ende des Filmes wird ihm selbst klar, dass er sich zum Bösen entwickelt hat.



Ich bin Fan von Unbreakable, erwarte mir aber von dem neuen nicht viel.
Es ist halt schwierig, nach so langer Zeit an Geschichten anzuknüpfen bzw. den Stil wieder einzufangen.
Sieht man ja immer wieder.

Split fand ich jetzt auch nicht so toll. Er war unterhaltsam, aber wirklich umgehauen hat er mich nicht.



combine schrieb:


> aus M. Night Shyamalan werd ich nicht schlau
> der pendelt zwischen absolut genialen filmen und absolutem trash


Ja, das ist echt eigenartig!


----------



## Odin333 (3. Oktober 2017)

combine schrieb:


> aus M. Night Shyamalan werd ich nicht schlau
> der pendelt zwischen absolut genialen filmen und absolutem trash


dito!



combine schrieb:


> Wenn er sich hier mal nicht total blamiert mit diesem prequel..


Das ist bei ihm kaum möglich, weil wohl niemand überrascht wird, falls er mal wieder Müll liefert.


----------

